
Map of places that Covid-19 infected have visited in S. Korea - localhost
https://coronamap.site/
======
giarc
Anyone know the source of this data?

------
golem14
I don't understand the map. I had expected some kind of heat map (based on say
mobile phone traces of affected users).

That would actually be pretty cool (and privacy problematic) - I wonder if
that's something the CDC requests from diagnosed cases.

------
throwaway3157
Wow, that's quite a lot more than I expected. I wonder what it looks like in
North Korea. Unfortunately, it is probably much worse

~~~
azinman2
This is a case where their closed borders might help them. But if it does
manage to get inside... I doubt their health care system can manage this one.

------
foogazi
Ubiquitous mobile phone location tracking will be useful here

“Text COVID19 to get notified if you were in a place where Coronavirus was
present”

------
asdfasgasdgasdg
Would be cool for someone to mash this up with something like location
history. If you keep location history with any of the cloud providers (or your
own devices if that's your thing), you could get your history via their
relevant GDPR complaint or other take-out mechanism. Then you could intersect
your path through space-time with the coordinates on this map.

